# Got an amber KU-18 in the mail



## Longhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

I love to see the mail man put a carboard box in my mail box! Today in came a pleasant surprise.
 I opened the box to find this Amber 3 1/2" KU-18. Here is a shot of the new addition next to my cobalt version.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet!  The ambers are always a delight.  It's one of the harder colors to get for this bottle, but not the hardest. []


----------



## flasherr (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice looking bottles

 What book do poison collectors use? i keep seeing people use number and letter codes to describe poison bottles


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 29, 2012)

We use a combination of books.  The Poison bottle Workbooks from Rudy and Terry Kuhn and the APBCA American Poison Bottle workbook and price guide.


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 2, 2012)

Two Sweet KU-18 for sure. Dont have one but maybe soon. []
 gac


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 2, 2012)

The cobalts are on ebay quite often.  []


----------

